# where i can buy European-style furniture



## newyorkguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I want replace my old furniture with European-style one, where i can buy?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no such thing as "European-style" furniture.
No one here knows where you live because you did not add your location to your profile so it would be hard to suggest where to buy anything without that info.
Just go to quick links to edit.
http://furniturefromhome.com/pages/furniture-style-guide


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

IKEA 

Or fly to Europe and buy it there


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Could you tell us a little more about what you are looking for? Ive been to Europe but still couldn't define your request. Is there a specific country or region which you're wishing to duplicate? French? Italian?


----------



## mayagreen (Feb 27, 2014)

what furniture do you need? bedroom furniture, living room furniture, home office furniture, dining room furniture or you want to replace all your old furniture with new set?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been in Europe many times and spent time in homes there.

There, furniture often includes kitchen cabinets that a person oftens takes when they move. Since everything is modular and has adjustable legs or hangs on the walls in some standard rails and extra sections are readily available.

The Ikea stuff I saw there may have been downgraded for lower selling prices in the U.S. What I have seen in the U.S. was a little different than Europe. - If it good enough for your needs, great! The European "modern" furniture is very good, functional and have many different sources in many areas and you just to look at the prices and quality.

Dick


----------



## atun willis (Feb 28, 2014)

have you tried amazon.com?


----------

